# need help on how to hook up a cable box,receiver and a hdtv



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

im going to be getting my first HDTV. and would like your help as to the best way to hook it up with my PVR cable box and my surround sound receiver

PVR box










Receiver










TV










thanks for any help


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd use HDMI cables to connect the DVR and any future video sources (DVD players et all). Your TV doesn't have RCA outputs. It looks like it has a digital audio (optical?) output? Buy a converter box that takes that signal back to RCA outputs and run those to your surround receiver.

You do realize that HD TV is a scheme to get you to replace everything. Just got my first HDTV a few weeks ago and had to get a new DVD player with WIFI, upgrade to an HD DVR, buy a bunch of HDMI cables (a few bucks each online) and I also need to get an optical audio cable. Oh yeah, and $200 to IKEA for a table to hold all this gear, plus running 100 feet of RG6 cable thru the walls and basement ceiling. We were tripping over the cables for a week until I put them in the walls.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

what if i ran it this way?


----------

